

Show HN: Dev List – comprehensive developer profiles - Reltair
http://www.devlist.io/

======
Reltair
Hello, the app is pretty basic at the moment with just textareas for a few
preset sections you generally find in a resume. I'm looking for feedback on
what features developers would want when creating an online resume/profile
(similar to creating a LinkedIn page), thanks!

